# Fade in, fade out in Windows Media Player 11?



## igorvoj (Oct 5, 2009)

Where can I find FADE IN and FADE OUT functionality in Windows Media Player 10 and newer? Crossfade is easy to use, but that's something else than fade-in... Eny answers?


----------



## igorvoj (Oct 5, 2009)

Fade in in music is when burning audio CD you give an option that songs do not start with their original volume but Player burns them so every song starts silentliy increasing volume and ends decreasing it. Enybody knows if Windows Media Player 11 enables it?


----------

